# Eigene Homepage bei Google



## peter333 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine neue Homepage. Wie ist es möglich, dass man diese bei google finden kann? Ich habe mal gehört, dass man etwas in den html code schreiben kann um das zu beeinflussen. Wie geht das?

LG Peter


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Versuchs mal damit Hier ^^


----------



## h4dhunTer (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
also du solltest im HTML-Code erstmal Meta-Daten einfügen. Dafür gibt es z.B. Editoren im Internet, die dabei helfen können: z.B. http://www.suchfibel.de/6gefunden/metaeditor.htm

Auserdem kannst du bei Google selber noch deinen URL einfügen, der wird dann irgendwann geöffnet: http://www.google.de/addurl/


----------



## Loomis (23. Mai 2008)

- Meta-Angaben zum Inhalt
- Homepage bei Google anmelden
- Viel Zeit einplanen, es kann lange dauern bis Google vorbeischaut.

Und im Web mal informieren es gibt da tausende Tipps&Tricks.


----------



## Maik (24. Mai 2008)

Hi,

um die Erwartungshaltung nicht all zu hoch zu schrauben, sollte hier auch darauf hingewiesen werden, dass man trotz der URL-Anmeldung @google keine Garantie bzw. Anspruch darauf hat, dass die Website auch tatsächlich indiziert wird.


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Mai 2008)

Der wahrscheinlich schnellste Weg, dass Google bei dir vorbeischaut: verlinke die Homepage hier in deiner Signatur 

Google ist so geil auf tutorials.de, dass neue Themen dort schon nach ein paar Stunden aufzufinden sind....und ganz nebenbei findet Google dann auch den Link in deiner Signatur 

Übrigens: auch dieses Thema ist schon indiziert ...sowas muss also garnicht so lange dauern...was schwieriger wird: ganz oben zu stehen :suspekt:


----------



## Maik (24. Mai 2008)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Der wahrscheinlich schnellste Weg, dass Google bei dir vorbeischaut: verlinke die Homepage hier in deiner Signatur


Stichwort: "Experiment Kohlkopf", das seinerzeit ein voller Erfolg war


----------

